

Kepler spots planet in habitable zone - coltr
http://cir.ca/s/ekT

======
xenophonf
This is interesting but awfully light on the details. How about linking to the
article in Science, instead, or perhaps the Kepler team's announcement? NASA's
press release has a lot more information:

[http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2014/17...](http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2014/17apr_firstearth/)

